# Singlehanded cruising in the Caribbean



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

I'll be cruising the Caribbean aboard Gaiamar this winter and wonder if there are any other singlehanded cruisers out there. I'm afraid I made the mistake of asking a friend to join me in November/December and now he is inviting all his girlfriends for a week at a time. I'm very capable of singlehanding so had been planning to cruise alone but made the invitation at a time when my friend really needed something to look forward to. Any advice?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

What kind of advice are you looking for? I've cruised the Caribbean singlehanded quite a bit and am returning for some more bumming about after the hurricane season, thence through the canal for points west.


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

No idea what Gaiamar is but many parts of the Caribbean are ideal for singlehanding with very little problem. Between guest crews I often sail single handed for several weeks or more. What are you sailing and where do you intend to sail and from where... you didn't give much info nor have you posted it in your profile.

We is sailors mon not mind readers!!!


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

Zanshin said:


> What kind of advice are you looking for? I've cruised the Caribbean singlehanded quite a bit and am returning for some more bumming about after the hurricane season, thence through the canal for points west.


not to thread jack, what does it cost to go through the Panama Canal?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Krozet - I am budgeting $1500 to $2500 including all associated costs, odds might be towards the lower end of the range.

aerie - while cruising up and down the islands I met several singlehanders, some who just happened to be alone for a while and others who took their hermit-like lifestyle more seriously. Since one can almost sail line-of-sight between islands/countries and the weather is predicatable, the Caribbean is ideal stomping grounds for single-handers.


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

My idea of cruising is not to have an itinerary, and it seems to me that if you have to plan ahead to meet someone at an airport you can't be spontaneous. In Nov/Dec I plan to be in the Leeward Islands. What islands are easiest to make crew changes? The visitors want to get plane tickets now, and I have no idea where we'll be when they want to visit. I thought Antigua might be a good option. Any thoughts?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

What nationality are those crewmembers, that can make a difference? Antigua and St. Martin both make crew changes easy (i.e. in by boat, out by plane or vice-versa) if you do it correctly. Some places might be more of an issue than others for crew changes (the BVI comes to mind) and clearing in/out of the USA with non-Americans has become complex and requires preparation - particularly for non-Americans coming into the country via private boat; the normal visa-waiver program does not apply to them and visas are mandatory.
Once in the Caribbean, island-hopper one-way flights can be purchased, but there won't be any great deals, one-way tickets will usually go for about $100 or more but LIAT covers most of the islands.


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

Thanks, Zanshin. I believe they are all US citizens. So far I have told them to get RT tickets to SJU and we'll let them know where to go from there. I know LIAT uses Antigua as a base, so that's why I thought that might be a good option. I have never cruised Antigua and Barbuda before, so I wonder if spending a week to 10 days there is warranted, then I don't have to add them to my crew list (or do I?)


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I would say that, unless your guests have been there before, the USVI and BVI are more condusive to a relaxing vacation than Antigua and nearby islands. The crew list really is only when checking in and out and as captain you are responsible for your crewmembers so it can be a bit of a hassle. One more reason why singlehanding can be nice.


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

RealityCheck said:


> No idea what Gaiamar is


Gaiamar is the name of my boat. She is based in the BVI with TMM but her charter career is nearing an end so I'm taking the opportunity to explore further in the Caribbean. I was hoping to be able to cruise full-time by now but will be returning to the US for a couple of weeks at a time to go to work.

I have singlehanded in the BVI and USVI but I had a friend with me when I cruised down-island last season. Most of the boats I saw were crewed by a couple and they tend to keep to themselves. I was wondering what is proper protocol? Do you dinghy over to say hello, or do you meet people ashore? For example, when I was visited Culebra earlier this year the place to meet people was the Dinghy Dock in Dewey. I have met some cruisers in the BVI once when I was waxing the hull while anchored in Little Harbor on Peter Island. They couldn't understand why I would be cleaning a "charter boat." I don't think there are too many charter companies that will let you have a boat without crew, but when you're the owner you can do whatever you want. Maybe I should remove the TMM decal from the boat. Since I have crewed in the Caribbean 1500 every year since 2005 I fly my rally flag so sometimes that's good for an introduction.

Bottom line, if you see Gaiamar in the Caribbean stop by to say hello. I'm not a hermit.

Gail


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

Zanshin said:


> I would say that, unless your guests have been there before, the USVI and BVI are more condusive to a relaxing vacation than Antigua and nearby islands. The crew list really is only when checking in and out and as captain you are responsible for your crewmembers so it can be a bit of a hassle. One more reason why singlehanding can be nice.


Having cruised extensively in the BVI and USVI I agree with your statement. However, I am not interested in giving my "guests" a relaxing vacation as they were invited by my friend without my prior consent. I know there are charter companies based in Antigua, so I'm guessing there must be some gunkholing available there. I've never been there before as I was on a schedule last season and sailed directly from St. Barts to Guadeloupe. Now I want to see what I missed on that trip.

I did suggest to my friend that maybe he should make other plans but he complained that he has already purchased plane tickets. I'm coming to the conclusion that it's much easier to singlehand.


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

Zanshin said:


> I would say that, unless your guests have been there before, the USVI and BVI are more condusive to a relaxing vacation than Antigua and nearby islands. The crew list really is only when checking in and out and as captain you are responsible for your crewmembers so it can be a bit of a hassle. One more reason why singlehanding can be nice.


I agree with your statement about the BVI and USVI, but my priority is not to give my "guests" a relaxing vacation since they were invited by my friend without my prior knowledge. I would much rather not have to deal with these crew change issues. I was on a schedule last season so I sailed nonstop between St. Barts and Guadeloupe (only to find the entire island on strike) so I want to see what I missed then. I know there are charter companies based in Antigua. Do people cruise just in that island country or do they visit others? Are there anchorages, snorkeling spots, restaurants ashore?

I suggested to my friend that maybe we should reconsider his joining me, and he complained that he already bought his plane ticket. I think I'd much rather be singlehanding...


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

aerie said:


> Having cruised extensively in the BVI and USVI I agree with your statement. However, I am not interested in giving my "guests" a relaxing vacation as they were invited by my friend without my prior consent. I know there are charter companies based in Antigua, so I'm guessing there must be some gunkholing available there. I've never been there before as I was on a schedule last season and sailed directly from St. Barts to Guadeloupe. Now I want to see what I missed on that trip.
> 
> I did suggest to my friend that maybe he should make other plans but he complained that he has already purchased plane tickets. I'm coming to the conclusion that it's much easier to singlehand.


Tell your friend to uninvite them. Sounds like you were being a nice person having a friend onboard to enjoy some of the islands and they over stepped that invitation by asking other to join. This should have been ok'ed by the captain first, unless it was family...


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

Ohhnnnooo I think I've seen Gaiamar before! Was she the one up on the rocks outside Nanny Cay????

Just kidding ;^P it was at Trellis Bay??? No just pulling you leg again.

Appears your going to do about what I'm going to be doing over the next couple of years. I'm heading back to Tortola in December, where I also keep my boat but will probably hang in the BVI/ USVI doing the guest crew thing until about March or April when I hope to make a run up to the Spanish Virgins for a month or so possibly with a guest crew. After that I'm not really sure where I'll head but St Martin is high on the list and will probably stay around in the Leewards for several months. I like doing it slow with minimal schedules but I may have a guest crew join me at some point while I'm in the area.

Let us know what your plans turn out to be as we may cross paths a time or two and have a Rum!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I think I've seen Gaiamar in the BVI before, too. St. Martin, St. Barts and Antigua are not to be missed. The food in Grand Case is the best I've had in the Caribbean and close to some top restaurants I've been to that are listed in Michelin and Gault Millau! St. Barts is just beautiful, Antigua is intriguing. Don't miss those wonderful destinations. In addition, St. Martin is the place to shop for things on the boat, both chandleries and consumables!

Back to singlehanding - I'm not a naturally gregarious person but have managed to meet new peple and boats in each and every port that I've been in. This happens while clearing, while shopping, while bar-hopping and while dinghying around - whether I want to or not. This ranges from getting trashed during daylight hours with Brian Johnson in the BVI to meeting Brazilian circumnavigators (with 2 young kids) in Antigua. But I need to admit that evening waterholes (aka "Bars") are best for meeting fellow cruisers.


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

Maybe one of your friends friends has a sister that would be interested in...........well..............you know..............whatever.


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

My friend's friends' brothers might be more of interest to me since I'm a woman.


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

aerie said:


> My friend's friends' brothers might be more of interest to me since I'm a woman.


:laugher

Stereotyping at its best!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

I would put it plain, and simple. You invited him, and not his guest. Kind of ballsy to not ask your permission, and invite people to sail with you. BEST WISHES in makingit a successful trip no matter how it goes.......*i2f*


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

Thanks for your advice everyone. I think I'll suggest that my friend stay ashore when his "friends" are visiting. We'll see how it goes. After a couple of weeks with him aboard, I'll probably be ready for a break anyway.
Gail


----------



## therapy23 (Jul 28, 2007)

aerie said:


> My friend's friends' brothers might be more of interest to me since I'm a woman.


Well, sorry, how should I know.

But krozet is right.

These days what I think is normal and what I think is abnormal just does not fit in the PC of the present world.



> Thanks for your advice everyone. I think I'll suggest that my friend stay ashore when his "friends" are visiting. We'll see how it goes. After a couple of weeks with him aboard, I'll probably be ready for a break anyway.
> Gail


Sounds reasonable.


----------



## westerly (Dec 5, 2005)

*meeting crew*

the unwritten rule of thumb in sailing is, 
you can say when or you can say where,
but you cannot say both. 
s/v mello moon


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

FYI for your visitors: we've flown into/out of Antigua, St Maarten, Guadaloupe, Martinique, and Grenada with no hassles, usually a short cab ride to a nearby bay or marina to meet friends on their boat. Most of the islands have some sort of air service. The local hop flights can be disproportionately expensive, but it's nice not to have to 'circle back' when you only have a couple of weeks.


----------



## micksbuddy (Aug 11, 2006)

In my singlehanded cruising, I've found it exceedingly easy to meet other cruisiers(socially, not romantically), since I almost always anchor out, just stopping by other boats when dinghying about(if you see the crew on deck) to say hi, cause you always have something in common to talk about.


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

Thanks for the advice. My friend just informed me that he has now invited a THIRD friend to come for a visit. Next time I'm definitely planning to singlehand!


----------



## krozet (Nov 29, 2008)

aerie said:


> Thanks for the advice. My friend just informed me that he has now invited a THIRD friend to come for a visit. Next time I'm definitely planning to singlehand!


So I take it you never voiced you're displeasure about the extra guests, or if you did then you have a real a*# for a friend...


----------



## JimHawkins (Aug 25, 2006)

Wisdom from the Dalai Lama:
Don't let a little dispute injure a great friendship. 

Wisdom from TheDollyLlama.com:
Sometimes a little dispute reminds you it never was a great friendship.


----------



## Volkhard (Feb 19, 2006)

Gail
I am sorry to read about your experience. You are the master of your vessel and nobody else should make these decissions for you. Your "friend" is not showing you the necessary respect! I understand you want to be nice and don't want anybody to loose their money or been un-invited. I assume your "friend" knows that and this got you into this situation to beginn with.I am myself victom off these kind of friends and if you are not careful they walk right over you. You are becoming a "cruise ship captain" for the time you have them on board while your friend is the hero because he is giving his friends this great vacation ...
There is alot wrong with our society and I can only agree with therapy not knowing what is "normal" behavior any more.
I am 21 month behind you and will start fulltime cruising in summer 2011.
I just hope this yourney works out for you and you will get this behind you. I will be singlehanding so I can pick and choose with whom I like to communicate. Might be the best thing for you as well until you find real friends who fully respect you.
Keep us posted how everything works out.


----------



## irwin325cc (Feb 11, 2009)

My experience is that a "friend" like this allways brings bad karma along maybe just due to your own displeasure or it really is bad juju. I had one of these friends come to Housotn and go sailing with me and had blown a head gasket in my engine and my head and about a half dozen other things go wrong. Another friend invited himself a couple months later and all the sudden had carb and fuel pump issues. Oh yeah the engine was only two months old. Then they both thought they could fix the issues better than I could and had to just let them tinker for a couple hours before I could make them believe that my diagnosis was correct. Aughhhhh. 
I would just drop the ball on him and say enjoy your flight and get a hotel/resort. I know thats easier said than done but I can already tell from you post that you are stressing over this and just think to yourself about how you are going to feel when the time comes. This is your dream and will be your reality. Just my opinion and you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Be careful about changing crew in a French island. They can decide you are chartering without a licence. What happens next varies but expect a couple of days wait at a minimum.

In your case this is more likely as your boat is a [ex?] charter boat.


----------



## ttam (Oct 4, 2009)

*Are you sure this guys a friend?*



aerie said:


> Thanks for the advice. My friend just informed me that he has now invited a THIRD friend to come for a visit. Next time I'm definitely planning to singlehand!


Most of the friends I know, don't invite a bunch of strangers on trips on a boat that is not theirs.

So I ask again, are you sure this guys a "friend"?

Also we are going to be in BVI in January. If you're still around we would love to meet up share a drink and some adventure stories.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd point out that if you didn't invite the person, you don't have a responsibility to host them.


----------



## southwindphoto (Sep 4, 2009)

I’m new to this forum and I’ve enjoyed this and want to join in

If it where me, I’d use your idea of telling him to stay on shore when friends are visiting. 

If that expense does not obstruct his exploits, I’d tell him the truth.

Live is too short to put up with two months of misery


----------



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

Krozet, yes I did tell my friend about my displeasure that he was inviting extra guests, and he brushed off my concerns, saying they were only coming for short visits, 5 days at a time, and we were going to be on the boat for six weeks, so two weeks of having guests is not a big deal.... I pointed out my goals for this six weeks one of which is to write the rough draft of a book I've been wanting to find the time to write for a number of years now. He said they are his guests and he will take the responsibility to keep them entertained. He says they are people that I will enjoy meeting, that I will have a lot in common with, etc. Bottom line is, this is not how I envisioned I would spend this time.

Volkhard, I think you have hit the nail on the head. Absolutely I'm stuck being the captain while my friend is the hero.

TQA, you bring up an interesting problem that I had not considered, and I can certainly see how the situation can look like I am chartering without a license. Unfortunately the reality is that I don't expect to be compensated for my "services" which include taking responsibility for their safety while they are aboard my boat. I can just imagine them taking long showers and using up all the fresh water on board which I will have to pay to replace.

I like the idea of them staying ashore during their visits which will give me the private time I'm looking for to pursue my individual goals. I really don't want the hassle of adding them to the crew list then taking them off. The fewer visits to Customs and Immigration the better.

Gail


----------



## fendertweed (Apr 4, 2003)

IMO you just have to take a firm line with your "friend" and draw some boundaries including offloading him & his guests for those periods ... not easy, but it's a clear decision from what I'm seeing/reading.

good luck.


----------



## kjango (Apr 18, 2008)

Miss Gail ,
What precludes you from sending your " friend " on some fool's errand & letting him return to find his things on the dock & the boat gone ??? Being sociopathic does not necessarily make you a bad person .


----------



## flysci (Apr 10, 2008)

*Sorry to hijack the thread a bit...*



Zanshin said:


> What kind of advice are you looking for? I've cruised the Caribbean singlehanded quite a bit and am returning for some more bumming about after the hurricane season, thence through the canal for points west.


Zanshin,
I am planning to singlehand in the Bahamas and perhaps on to VI's, then to the canal and on to the west coast. What route to Panama are you taking? ..would you recommend? Being a woman alone, I'm nervous about the coasts of Venezuala/Columbia.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I had originally planned on sailing south to Isla Margarita, thence straight the the ABC Islands and then Panama, but now I am debating heading westwards in the northern islands and jumping from Jamaica to Panama. That passage isn't too long and while the Caribbean sea can be uncomfortable I think that I can wait for a good window as I'll be in no great hurry.

I would think that the once south of Guadeloupe it makes sense to stay away from secluded anchorages as a singlehander.


----------

